# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Ricevute ristorante, parcheggi, note spese....

## Niccolò

So che se ne è già parlato, ma non trovo un post "riassuntivo". 
Per tutte le ricevute che non evidenziano il cliente, voi come vi comportate, le registrate o no? Se il cliente mettesse il proprio timbro sulla ricevuta, può aver valore o è fiscalmente irrilevante? 
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## nico317

> So che se ne è già parlato, ma non trovo un post "riassuntivo". 
> Per tutte le ricevute che non evidenziano il cliente, voi come vi comportate, le registrate o no? Se il cliente mettesse il proprio timbro sulla ricevuta, può aver valore o è fiscalmente irrilevante? 
> grazie

  Se devo essere sincera, anch'io faccio come hai detto. Per ogni ricevuta fiscale  del ristorante metto il timbro della ditta ed segno che trattasi di spese di rappresentanza sostenute dal titolare con clienti. Non considero le ricevute che portano la data di domenica , boh! forse è una cavolata ! non so!  :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> Se devo essere sincera, anch'io faccio come hai detto. Per ogni ricevuta fiscale  del ristorante metto il timbro della ditta ed segno che trattasi di spese di rappresentanza sostenute dal titolare con clienti. Non considero le ricevute che portano la data di domenica , boh! forse è una cavolata ! non so!

  
Io registro anche la Domenica, è un giorno come gli altri. Moltissime attività commerciali sono aperte, e poi professionisti e amministratori non hanno la classica settimana lavorativa standardizzata  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> So che se ne &#232; gi&#224; parlato, ma non trovo un post "riassuntivo". 
> Per tutte le ricevute che non evidenziano il cliente, voi come vi comportate, le registrate o no? Se il cliente mettesse il proprio timbro sulla ricevuta, pu&#242; aver valore o &#232; fiscalmente irrilevante? 
> grazie

  
Se parli di ricevute del ristorante, io faccio mettere il timbro dal cliente (quando "mi fa il favore" di metterlo, altrimenti metto a mano i suoi dati!!!) e le registro normalmente, a seconda del tipo di attivit&#224; svolta (impresa, rappresentante, professionista). Difficilmente il ristoratore ti compila la ricevuta con tutti i tuoi dati! 
Ah, non avevo visto bene il titolo. 
I ticket dei parcheggi non li registro mai. 
La nota spese &#232; un elenco di spese "documentate" quindi diciamo come sopra. 
Per&#242; a questo punto mi hai fatto venire qualche dubbio, chiss&#224; se qualcuno pi&#249; autorevole di noi ci s&#224; togliere i dubbi.....magari Danilo, Swami, Contabile, Speedy.....io azzarderei anche a chiedere ad Enrico Larocca se passa di qui....le sue istruzioni sono sempre molto dettagliate! E il suo corso di contabilit&#224;...fantastico!

----------


## Niccolò

> Se parli di ricevute del ristorante, io faccio mettere il timbro dal cliente (quando "mi fa il favore" di metterlo, altrimenti metto a mano i suoi dati!!!) e le registro normalmente, a seconda del tipo di attività svolta (impresa, rappresentante, professionista). Difficilmente il ristoratore ti compila la ricevuta con tutti i tuoi dati!

  
E per il resto (treni, parcheggi, bar....), fai lo stesso? C'è gente che se non gli passo "cornetto e cappuccino" mi tira su una storia di mezz'ora!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## marco.M

Io mi comporto in questo modo:
 - ricevute fiscali le considero spese di rappresentanza o pasti e pernottamenti indicando i dati del cliente (con timbro o a mano);
 - le ricevute datate domenica generalmente non le considero;
 - Ticket parcheggi non li considero;
 - gli scontrini non li considero;
 Un saluto

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io faccio così: 
- le ricevute dei ristoranti le faccio integrare, oltre che ovviamente con il nome del titolare, anche con i nomi dei clienti commensali (effettivi, non potenziali) e li deduco interamente come spese commerciali;
- le ricevute datate domenica le considero, visto che non è vietato portare a pranzo dei clienti la domenica;
- i parcheggi li strappo;
- gli scontrini li butto perchè mi viene male a strapparli. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

Mi sa che sono troppo buono, io passo tutto  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ma gli scontrini e i parcheggi non li considerate neanche come rimborsi spese per gli amministratori?

----------


## danilo sciuto

No. Gli scontrini non hanno alcun valore fiscale !
E i tagliandi dei parcheggi nemmeno. 
ciao   

> Mi sa che sono troppo buono, io passo tutto  
> Ma gli scontrini e i parcheggi non li considerate neanche come rimborsi spese per gli amministratori?

----------


## Niccolò

> ...
> E i tagliandi dei parcheggi nemmeno. 
> ciao

  Bene a sapersi.... io dai tagliandi dei parcheggi ci recuperavo anche l'iva  :Embarrassment: 
Però se non hanno valore fiscale, perchè evidenziano l'iva?  :EEK!:  Boh. 
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Però se non hanno valore fiscale, perchè evidenziano l'iva?

    :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> 

  Non ne hai mai trovati con iva esposta?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì, li ho trovati....
La mia meraviglia si riferiva alla tua constatazione ....  :Big Grin:    

> Non ne hai mai trovati con iva esposta?

----------


## Niccolò

> Sì, li ho trovati....
> La mia meraviglia si riferiva alla tua constatazione ....

  oops, non l'avevo capito  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Niccolò

Rilancio l'argomento per l'ultima volta, promesso  :Embarrassment:  
Qualcuno sa indicarmi un riferimento normativo che definisca quali sono i documenti che hanno valore fiscale. E' da ieri che cerco ma vago nel buio  :Frown:  
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## pipelly

I documenti di spesa relativi agli alberghi e ai ristoranti possono essere rappresentati da fatture o da ricevute fiscali. ovviamente contenente i dati del cliente, la ricevuta del ristorante deve avere i dati di chi pranza.
In realta' tali spese se non riferite a convegni sono deducibili nel limite del 2% dei compensi percepiti e in ogni caso devono essere inerenti, documentate ed annotate nelle scritture contabili.
Le spese per alberghi e ristoranti pero' sono deducibili nel limite delk 2% solo se sostenute in relazione a prestazioni professionali svolte in luoghi diversi da quello che è il domicilio fiscale in cui è svolta normalmente l'attività.
Tali spese invece dovrebbero essere indeducibili oppure dedotte come spese di rappresentanza  se sostenute nello stesso domicilio fiscale.
ad esempio un medico che svolge la professione a Faenza, si sposta per effettuare prestazioni in una clinica privata di Ravenna, detrae le spese per il pasto nel limite del 2% del reddito percepito, ma se il medico consuma cornetto e caffè nel bar sotto lo studio, per quale motivo dovrebbe detrarre?
Al limite sono spese di rappresentanza.
Per quanto riguarda i riferimenti normativi:
L'art. 54 DPR 917/86 prevede che sono deducibili le spese sostenute nel periodo stesso nell'esercizio dell'arte o della professione.
La documentazione della spesa non è un requisito previsto espressamnte dall'art. 54 ma deriva dal principio generale dell'onere della prova.
La Risol. Minist. 2/208 del8/7/1975 ha ribatito la necessità della prova documentale riconoscendo che la documentazione ai fini delle imposte sul reddito puo' essere non regolare ai fini IVA e che la documentazione è valida purchè consenta l'identificazione dell'emittente e del professionista.
La R.M. 8/100 del 30/01/1982 ha ammesso che per alberghi e ristoranti è necessaria la ricevuta o la fattura  intestata al collaboratore ( perchè si riferiva a collab. coord,. e contin.)
La R.m: 208/75 riteneva necessaria anche l'intestazione per i documenti di viaggio ( autobus, treno, ecc.).
La circ. ministeriale 26/08/009 del 21/07/1981 ha specificato il concetto di inerenza, cioè del nesso tra spesa e documento. per estensione si puo' dunque presumere che ad esempio il biglietto dell'autobus anche se non intestato al professionista si puo' dedurre se il professionista dimostra che è inerente all'attività, cosi' se il medico deve effettuare una prestazione  nella clinica distante dal suo studio ed emette una fattura alla clinica con la stessa data del biglietto dell'autobus e il tutto trova riscontro nelle registrazioni contabili si puo' parlare di spesa inerente documentata e deducibile.

----------


## gabriellina

io speso anche gli scontrini, parcheggi ...(solo del titolare)...
però poi in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi ... li porto nelle variazioni in aumento... 
così faccio contenti tutti  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io speso anche gli scontrini, parcheggi ...(solo del titolare)...
> però poi in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi ... li porto nelle variazioni in aumento... 
> così faccio contenti tutti

  Ma se li porti in aumento, e non stiamo parlando di contabilità ordinaria, che li "spesi" a fare ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Niccolò

> io speso anche gli scontrini, parcheggi ...(solo del titolare)...
> però poi in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi ... li porto nelle variazioni in aumento... 
> così faccio contenti tutti

  
Contenti tutti per modo di dire  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> I documenti di spesa relativi agli alberghi e ai ristoranti possono essere rappresentati da fatture o da ricevute fiscali. ovviamente contenente i dati del cliente, la ricevuta del ristorante deve avere i dati di chi pranza.
> In realta' tali spese se non riferite a convegni sono deducibili nel limite del 2% dei compensi percepiti e in ogni caso devono essere inerenti, documentate ed annotate nelle scritture contabili.
> Le spese per alberghi e ristoranti pero' sono deducibili nel limite delk 2% solo se sostenute in relazione a prestazioni professionali svolte in luoghi diversi da quello che è il domicilio fiscale in cui è svolta normalmente l'attività.
> Tali spese invece dovrebbero essere indeducibili oppure dedotte come spese di rappresentanza  se sostenute nello stesso domicilio fiscale.
> ad esempio un medico che svolge la professione a Faenza, si sposta per effettuare prestazioni in una clinica privata di Ravenna, detrae le spese per il pasto nel limite del 2% del reddito percepito, ma se il medico consuma cornetto e caffè nel bar sotto lo studio, per quale motivo dovrebbe detrarre?
> Al limite sono spese di rappresentanza.
> Per quanto riguarda i riferimenti normativi:
> L'art. 54 DPR 917/86 prevede che sono deducibili le spese sostenute nel periodo stesso nell'esercizio dell'arte o della professione.
> La documentazione della spesa non è un requisito previsto espressamnte dall'art. 54 ma deriva dal principio generale dell'onere della prova.
> ...

  Grazie per la dettagliata mole informativa che hai prodotto  :Smile:  
Quindi, riassumendo un pò i post di tutti, le ricevute devono evidenziare chi ha sostenuto il costo, e per scontrini e parcheggi, se non viene fatta una fattura/ricevuta riepilogativa periodica che li raggruppi, possono essere utili solo a chi ha un caminetto in studio  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

Non mi è chiara una sola cosa.. se un amministratore chiede il rimborso di una nota spese l'azienda può detrarre l'intera nota spese o è obbligata a dedurre solo le spese che sono effettivamente riconducibili all'amministratore?

----------


## danilo sciuto

La società è obbligata a dedurre solo le spese inerenti l'attività sociale. 
ciao   

> Non mi è chiara una sola cosa.. se un amministratore chiede il rimborso di una nota spese l'azienda può detrarre l'intera nota spese o è obbligata a dedurre solo le spese che sono effettivamente riconducibili all'amministratore?

----------


## missturtle

Quindi niente scontrini anche se inseriti nella nota spese dell'amministratore e inerenti l'attività  :Frown:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Si alla deducibilit&#224; dei costi rappresentati dagli scontrini inclusi nella nota spese dell'amministratore, purch&#232; inerenti. Gli scontrini del bar al Casino in Slovenia non rientrano tra le spese inerenti, almeno che non si possa provare che l'amministratore era l&#236;, ad esempio, per stipulare un contratto. 
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> Si alla deducibilità dei costi rappresentati dagli scontrini inclusi nella nota spese dell'amministratore, purchè inerenti. Gli scontrini del bar al Casino in Slovenia non rientrano tra le spese inerenti, almeno che non si possa provare che l'amministratore era lì, ad esempio, per stipulare un contratto. 
> Saluti

  
Iniziano a crollare le poche certezze che avevo  :Frown:  
Allora lo scontrino, se "vidimato" dall'amministratore, assume valore fiscale, quindi diventa deducibile?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se non c'&#232; "inerenza" - e non c'&#232; per le serate dell'amministratore al night-club del Casin&#242;  - non c'&#232; "vidimazione" che tenga.    
Saluti

----------


## Niccolò

> Se non c'è "inerenza" - e non c'è per le serate dell'amministratore al night-club del Casinò  - non c'è "vidimazione" che tenga.    
> Saluti

  Se manca l'inerenza ovviamente i costi non saranno deducibili, ma per l'onere della prova della spesa, è sufficiente la parola (o la firma o un timbro) dell'amministratore? Il discorso può essere esteso anche alle ditte individuali e ai professionisti? 
grazie

----------


## pipelly

Niccolo', la parola vale solo se l'amministratore è un" uomo d'onore "  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## fsdn2003

ciao, e scusate, leggevo i post e mi è sorto un dubbio, ma ma tutte queste spese documentate mica vanno nella comunicaz annuale iva??io non le metto, voi??
ciao

----------


## marco.M

Riepilogando:
 - gli scontrini (inerenti) inseriti nella nota spese dell'amministratore me li porto in detrazione dal reddito della società senza registrarli ai fini iva;
 - gli scontrini senza nota spese non li considero proprio.
Volevo fare un altro quesito: professionista addebita al committente spese (vitto/alloggio) sostenute dal committente. Il committente, una volta ricevuta e pagata la fattura, la spedisce al professionista, il quale può portarlo in deduzione dal prorpio reddito (non si applica il 2%). Il mio dubbio: tali spese non vanno registrate ai fini iva nella contabilità del professionista, vero? La fattura è intestata al committente, anche se viene indicato pure il nome del professionista (grazie VISCO per la semplificazione fiscale....piccolo sfogo)
Un saluto

----------


## Mayo

Come gestite le ricevute fiscali di alberghi e ristoranti, per quanto riguarda l'attività di autotrasporto di cose per conto terzi?

----------


## Contabile

In capo al trasportatore rappresentano costi deducibili.

----------


## hillary

Per quanto riguarda la documentazione dei rimborsi spese (dipendenti, collaboratori ed amministratori) ho trovato questo che pu&#242; interessare:
".......
1. FATTURE: devono essere intestate anche al committente che le deve registrare sui registri IVA. per le fatture con IVA non detraibile, ex art.19 del DPR 633/1972, &#232; prevista l'esclusione dell'obbligo di registrazione ai fini IVA (art.6 c.7 DPR 9/12/96 n.695), pertante le stesse possono essere annotate nella sola contabilit&#224; generale.
2. SCONTRINI: devono essere "parlanti", quindi contenere la natura, la qualit&#224; e la quantit&#224; dell'operazione, nonch&#233; il codice fiscale dell'acquirente (dipendente o collaboratore) e/o del committente. non sono ammesse le integrazioni, in forma manuale o tramite timbri (art.3 c.1,3 DPR 521/12/96 n.696 e CM 4/04/97 n.97/E). Questi documenti possono essere registrati nella sola contabilit&#224; generale.
3. BIGLIETTI ANONIMI: possono essere conservati per documentare le spese di ciaggio o di trasporto con mezzi pubblici. Anche i bilgietti anonimi possono essere registrati nella sola contabilit&#224; generale.
4. RICEVUTA FISCALE: Deve essere integrata dal soggetto emittente, con i dati identificativi del cliente (ricevuta fiscale integrata). Si ritiene essere sufficiente l'indicazione del solo codice fiscale del cliente. la ricevuta fiscale pu&#242; essere registrata nella sola contabilit&#224; generale.
5. CARTE DI CREDITO: E' consentito l'utilizzo di carte di credito intestate al committente. Questi documenti possono essere registrati nella sola contabili&#224; generale.
...........
La Risoluzione Ministeriale n.9/423/1984, in materia di autotrasportatori, ha stabilito che le spese sostenute all'estero possono essere idoneamente giustificate dai documenti rilasciati nello Stato estero secondo la legislazione vigente. In questo caso sono validi i documenti senza gli estremi di identificazione dell'autotrasportatore, se sono indicati i beni acquistati o le prestazioni di servizio eseguite e i dati del fornitore, a meno che la legislazione dello Stato estero non prevede l'obbligo di emettere contestualmente un documento contenente i dati identificativi dell'autotrasportatore su richiesta esplicita del cliente.
..........
Si ritiene che il rilascio da parte del committente di un'autorizzazione scritta alla trasferta (non per l'amministratore ovviamente) non sia strettamente necessaria, ma quanto mai opportuna ai fini di legittimare l'inerenza della spesa sostenuta al reddito di impresa.
........"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## trantor

> no. Gli scontrini non hanno alcun valore fiscale !
> E i tagliandi dei parcheggi nemmeno. 
> Ciao

  io ho dei dipendenti...se non li rimborso i scontrini mi... Strapano ...come fai tu con i tagliandi
da sempre li ho messo come spese .

----------

